# now in nerja and looking for long term rental



## loobyloo (Aug 27, 2008)

hi all have finally made the move from the uk to nerja on the 25th july and loving it,we have a lease till dec/jan and we dont want to renew so we are looking for another long let preferably privately and not through an agent nerja lower friglianna area as only one of us drives and need to be near nerja would like something quite private with a pool and broadband our budget is around 500-600€ p/m but would consider anything in our budget.thanks in advance for any replies


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi there,

If you check the internet sites you should find plenty for rent in Nerja

Idealista
Fotocasa 
Ivive
Enalquiler

Regards, Dave


----------



## loobyloo (Aug 27, 2008)

have been looking at websites but most are agents and we are looking for a private rent as you get far more for your money as you are not paying any middlemen agents ect thanks anyway


----------



## martynb (May 21, 2008)

hi loobyloo,will contact a friend of mine there see if he can help i will pm you tomorrow if ok
cheers


----------



## loobyloo (Aug 27, 2008)

martynb said:


> hi loobyloo,will contact a friend of mine there see if he can help i will pm you tomorrow if ok
> cheers


hi that would be great thanks look forward to hearing from you


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

martynb said:


> hi loobyloo,will contact a friend of mine there see if he can help i will pm you tomorrow if ok
> cheers


Martyn, she cant accept pm's yet


----------



## martynb (May 21, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Martyn, she cant accept pm's yet


ok sorry, how many posts do people have to have done please


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

I think its 6 posts then you enter the "free world" - lol


----------



## martynb (May 21, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> I think its 6 posts then you enter the "free world" - lol


ok thanks sunny spain,cant wait to be free lol, only one to go


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

martynb said:


> ok thanks sunny spain,cant wait to be free lol, only one to go


I think its 4 actually


----------



## martynb (May 21, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> I think its 4 actually


so im free-free at last, god it was horrible in there the things i had to do get out,
thanks for info to both, but what about loobyloo who will save her


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

martynb said:


> so im free-free at last, god it was horrible in there the things i had to do get out,
> thanks for info to both, but what about loobyloo who will save her


I suspect she'll figure a way


----------



## loobyloo (Aug 27, 2008)

*please explain*



Stravinsky said:


> I suspect she'll figure a way


hi from loobyloo can somebody explain what all the ast posts are about all i wanted was help to find a long term rental!!!!!!!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

loobyloo said:


> hi from loobyloo can somebody explain what all the ast posts are about all i wanted was help to find a long term rental!!!!!!!


Someone wants to pm you about this subject, but couldn't until you'd made 4 posts ..... and low and behold you have now!


----------



## martynb (May 21, 2008)

*nerja*

sorry loobyloo,was just messing about with mod, my mate hasnt got back to me yet
whereabouts are you in Nerja i am going to pm you with another contact and some directions sorry for delay
martyn


----------



## martynb (May 21, 2008)

*loobyloo*

u there loobyloo,let me know how youve got on
do you think she took offence


----------



## jacksonclarkey (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi, 

We will be moving to Nerja around Mid December 2008, and would like a long term rental 3 bed Villa/Semi/Townhouse - not too remote, walking distance to shops/bars/beaches, pool and parking, budget 1000€/month

We are English with Spanish residencia, lived in Spain for 5 years, non smokers and can provide references.

Can anyone please help, I'll boost my post count to 4 if need be

Thanks


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jacksonclarkey said:


> Can anyone please help, I'll boost my post count to 4 if need be
> 
> Thanks


Admin will frown on anyone posting meaningless posts just to get around the pm restriction system


----------



## jacksonclarkey (Sep 13, 2008)

Why frown? lifes too short

The place I'm leaving (Denia) isn't too far from you Mod .............. if thats the same Oliva


----------



## lea7884 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi, was just wondering how you got on with finding accommodation?
Me and my partner are wanting to move to Nerja in March 2009 and are currently looking at our options. Could you possibly pass on any advice/contact details that you think may help. Thanks.


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

You should not have to pay an agent anything but the deposit and first months rent. You do not pay a finders fee. Also you can make an offer you do not have to pay what they are asking. That is what we did and when the renewal came up we then worked directly with the owners. The agent had no problem with this. I would not hesitate to use an agent.


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Burriana Babs said:


> You should not have to pay an agent anything but the deposit and first months rent. You do not pay a finders fee. Also you can make an offer you do not have to pay what they are asking. That is what we did and when the renewal came up we then worked directly with the owners. The agent had no problem with this. I would not hesitate to use an agent.


Hi Burriana,

Could you PM me the agent you used? We are dealing with a couple of them.

Cheers

Drooby


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Burriana Babs said:


> You should not have to pay an agent anything but the deposit and first months rent. You do not pay a finders fee. Also you can make an offer you do not have to pay what they are asking. That is what we did and when the renewal came up we then worked directly with the owners. The agent had no problem with this. I would not hesitate to use an agent.


All the agents we've used and know around our area charge a finders fee of one months rent, but dont load the rent after - I didnt know that they loaded the rent instead here???


Jo


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> All the agents we've used and know around our area charge a finders fee of one months rent, but dont load the rent after - I didnt know that they loaded the rent instead here???
> 
> 
> Jo


We are dealing with 3 agents none charge a finders fee. only 2 months deposit though whether you do get this back without hassle remains to be seen.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

DROOBY said:


> We are dealing with 3 agents none charge a finders fee. only 2 months deposit though whether you do get this back without hassle remains to be seen.



So how does the agent make their money?? In the UK theres no finders fee, just 10% hidden on the top of the rent you pay. As for the deposit - I've never assumed I'd see mine again, eventhough I will leave this house spotless and as I found it! My landlord was given the deposit tho, cos I gave it to him and it was only one month, so maybe thats your "finders fee"????????

Jo


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> So how does the agent make their money?? In the UK theres no finders fee, just 10% hidden on the top of the rent you pay. As for the deposit - I've never assumed I'd see mine again, eventhough I will leave this house spotless and as I found it! My landlord was given the deposit tho, cos I gave it to him and it was only one month, so maybe thats your "finders fee"????????
> 
> Jo


They receive a payment from the owners. most in the area seem to state this on there sites though as you say as with most rentals no matter how clean you leave a house there is usually some weird excuse why they won't return your deposit. have only come across one agent so far that does'nt take two months deposit but they charged a fee.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

DROOBY said:


> They receive a payment from the owners. most in the area seem to state this on there sites though as you say as with most rentals no matter how clean you leave a house there is usually some weird excuse why they won't return your deposit. have only come across one agent so far that does'nt take two months deposit but they charged a fee.


Its all swings and roundabouts isnt it. Maybe round here our rents are cheaper (????), cos I know the money we pay our landlord goes to him by DD and he doesnt pay the agent anything. 

Jo


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

I do know that my agent did charge the owner one months rent as fee, probably taken from the deposit before given to the owner. But before the contract was up we were paying the rent directly to the owner, as the agent said this was fine. When we ended the contract we just told the owner we were not going to pay for the last two months but would pay any damage and that was fine with them. Did not give them the chance to keep the total deposit which they had to credit to us even though one month had been held back as fee by the agent.


----------



## littlehelper (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi,

If you're still looking for somewhere to rent, you could try some of the private rental sites like holidaylettings.co.uk - although principally for short term lets, the advertisers on these sites sometimes say they are open to long term offers. If you don't ask you won't get!


And it's done directlty through the owner so you're not paying an agency.

Hope this is useful


----------



## adeyelle (Jan 1, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> I think its 4 actually


Have you tried this website? Long Term Rental and lets in and around Nerja


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

or Spain classifieds on this site??

Spain Classifieds - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad

Jo xx


----------

